# Enclosure for Salmon Pink Birdeater



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I am going to be building a viv rack for my current reps in the next few months, in this stack there is going to be a 24x24x15 (wdh) inch viv type enclosure spare with nothing going in it, it will obviously have solid wooden walls/floor and ceiling, with sliding glass doors on the front, would this be suitable for a Salmon Pink Birdeater?
My partner is into spiders more than I am so she will be doing a lot more research into this spider before one is bought, I just wanted to know if the above sized enclosure would be big enough for a full grown spider or would I need to re-design this part of the rack?
Details of care that we have already found are as follows:
Full grown size is 8-10 inches
Temperature:75-85 F
Humidity:78-82 %
Substrate:3-5 inches of vermiculate
Decor:Bark/pots or something to hide under and some moss on the floor to aid humidity, and a shallow water bowl.
Can anyone add or correct any info that we will need to know, and also offer any tips or hints that are'nt generally in care sheets but come from keepers experience.
Thanks


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Mark, yes the size of the viv you have mentioned will be big enough, if your getting an adult spider of a big size have you thought about a T Blondi? as they are far better to look at IMO


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

We are planning to get a sling or juvi' and putting it in a smaller tub in the viv until its big enough, I think my GF is set on a Salmon Pink rather than anything else, she will probably want another once she has got used to the "big" spiders and may well get a T Blondi, along with many others, in the future.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Lasiodora parybhana are excellent display spiders mainly because of their size and the fact that they rarely web or hide, some people call them the supermodel of tarantulas in the fact that it seems they like to show themselves off. Slings in this species are readily available although adult sizes are not uncommon either as people will often try to rehome them.


----------

